# MSI K9N Neo-F, Probleme mit Festplatte & DVD



## TS-JC (6. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen

habe mir mal quasi nen neuen PC zusammenstellen lassen.
Dabei war eben das MSI K9N Neo-F als Board.

Problem ist nun erstmal der eine IDE Anschluss.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe kann ich mir quasi jetzt eine neue Festplatte kaufen falls ich 2 Platten und DVD dran haben will oder wie?

Wie auch immer, das Problem was ich nun hatte war das Anschliessen.
Habe jetzt Festplatte(master) und DVD(slave) an dem IDE Kabel und es nun endlich geschafft WinXP zu installieren.

Kommen wir nun zu den Problemen.

1. CDs/DVDs werden teilweise nicht erkannt und ein Blick in die Ereigenisanzeige brachte volgendes zum Vorschein:
Beim Aufruf des Explorers: "Fehlerhafter Block bei Gerät \Device\CdRom0." Ereignis 7 ist das.
Beim Lesen der CD/DVD kommt dann eine Warnung die alle 2sek geschrieben wird und die CD/DVD wird nicht erkannt.
Es handelt sich übrigens und den SOHW1693S von LiteOn.

2. Lasse ich Winamp laufen so kommt es zu Verzögerungen wenn ich andere Programme starte, z.B. hatte ich Bitcomet mit einer Datei laufen und dauernd kam sowas.
Festplatte Samsung SP0822N

Ich hoffe jemand hat eine Idee
thx4help schonmal


EDIT:
habe bei tomshardware auch nachgefragt, da meinte einer ich soll mal das Kabel vom Mainboard nehmen, statt dessen was ich vorher hatte.
Und nun klappt das mit dem DVD LW schon wieder.
Das andere Problem noch nicht, aber ich teste mal einen neueren Soundtreiber.


----------

